
Category Theory for Beginners - auxi
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLCTMeyjMKRkoS699U0OJ3ymr3r01sI08l
======
auxi
I find the explanations more clear than other such courses. The examples are
simple, sets and graphs, something that programmers can easily understand.

